# RV Shopping Frustation



## 660griz (May 5, 2016)

Decided to finally upgrade to a Toy Hauler Travel Trailer.
After much research(YouTube, Rvtrader, Google, etc), I narrowed the choices down to 2 models by the same manufacturer. 
I asked the wife which one she preferred. Of course she said she would have to see them to decide. 
While that makes perfect sense, it seems to be nearly impossible to see both models without driving or flying all over the U.S. Even called the manufacturer to see if they had a model showroom. Nope. 
Do folks buy these things unseen usually? 
Sorry. Just venting a little.


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2016)

If at all possible, it's always best to buy local. If you buy new they come with a warranty and it's good to take it to the dealer where you purchased it. They will take better care of you.


----------



## Bama B (May 5, 2016)

I would suggest looking at some of the units made by the manufacture you are interested in. may not be the same model but you can get an idea of what you will be buying. We looked at about 10 different models of twin bunk houses in the 26 to 28 foot range except for the lay out there all about the same trim, appliances and equipment. Most campers are built right next door to each other. I did not buy local and I saved about six thousand dollars just buy driving 4 hrs away. And the local RV dealers have to warranty if they are a dealer of that brand. With that said most dealers are not the fastest or greatest at service. There are a few good service dept. But expect to leave the unit for long periods because there is a lot of red tape between builders and dealers. The best advice I can give is when you decide on a camper make sure everything works before you take ownership. You will be charged between 400 to 600 for what they call dealer prep or something a long those lines. And do not leave withit until everything is fixed. some places will make a list and promise you they will take care of it. We have learned the hard way on two purchases. We shop around and found some great deals. good luck


----------



## 660griz (May 10, 2016)

I bit the bullet and just had a store order one with all the options I wanted at a good price with a lifetime warranty so...I hope I like it.


----------



## Bama B (May 11, 2016)

Make sure everything works and everything is explained to you about all equipment before you take it. Dont let the excitement of the new camper cause you problems to deal with.


----------



## week 13 (May 11, 2016)

Lifetime warranty, what brand is that?


----------



## 660griz (May 12, 2016)

week 13 said:


> Lifetime warranty, what brand is that?



It is provided through the dealer. Although, you can have it repaired by any dealer and no deductible.


----------



## 660griz (May 12, 2016)

Bama B said:


> Make sure everything works and everything is explained to you about all equipment before you take it. Dont let the excitement of the new camper cause you problems to deal with.



Good advice. I am getting a checklist together. I want make sure the generator will work and power both A/C units. Already prepared to provide gas if need be.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 12, 2016)

Do travel trailers lose 50% of their value when they are driven off the lot?


----------



## Bama B (May 12, 2016)

No not when you drive off the lot. Its when you sign the dotted line. I have never heard of a life time warranty. I know there are service plans you can buy. I know all the appliances in mine are dometic brand. which is whats in most. When there a warranty issue with them its handled with them. But you have to go thru the camper dealer who goes thru the camper builder who then in turns deals with dometic. This is why the camper normally sits for several weeks while all the clams are processed. The roofs are supposed to have a 12 year warranty as long as the camper never sees the sun and is kept under shelter. Other wise they find every excuse to void said warranty because it was never properly maintained. As long as you take care of it and maintain everything you should have no problem. We love ares and use it all the time. Keep it clean, dry and if possible under cover and you should gets many years of use. What Brand and model did you get.


----------



## 660griz (May 12, 2016)

Bama B said:


> No not when you drive off the lot. Its when you sign the dotted line. I have never heard of a life time warranty. I know there are service plans you can buy. I know all the appliances in mine are dometic brand. which is whats in most. When there a warranty issue with them its handled with them. But you have to go thru the camper dealer who goes thru the camper builder who then in turns deals with dometic. This is why the camper normally sits for several weeks while all the clams are processed. The roofs are supposed to have a 12 year warranty as long as the camper never sees the sun and is kept under shelter. Other wise they find every excuse to void said warranty because it was never properly maintained. As long as you take care of it and maintain everything you should have no problem. We love ares and use it all the time. Keep it clean, dry and if possible under cover and you should gets many years of use. What Brand and model did you get.



I never heard of a lifetime warranty until this. You have to have a yearly checkup. After that, any repair shop can fix it and get paid by credit card over the phone. All appliances, water supply, gas supply, axles and suspension is covered. Only thing that is not is the slide. 

I got a Heartland Torque XLT T32. The current model has the garage sofas going across the width of the camper. I hate that. These will be changed in the new models to a split sofa parallel with the walls in the back. That is why I have to wait for delivery until June. Floorplan available after May 30th.

The only options I got was the additional rear ramp patio, 5500 generator, and 2nd A/C.

I am about to order a 15'x44'x16' enclosed garage for it.


----------



## 660griz (May 12, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Do travel trailers lose 50% of their value when they are driven off the lot?



No. Like most everything, they lose value but, not 50%. Unless of course the consumer pays MSRP for it then, it could get close to 50%.


----------

